# Bücherempfehlungen gesucht



## nulchking (29. August 2012)

*Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*

Heyho,

suche nach ein paar neuen Büchern zum lesen. Habe es lange nicht mehr gemacht von daher habe ich keine Ahnung was alles so neu ist 
Auf amazon habe ich schon ein bisschen gestöbert und das ein oder andere gefunden, suche aber noch mehr 

Bedingungen für die Bücher:
- am besten in Englisch, ich mag das deutsche gekritzel nicht so
- Apokalyptischen Setting, sprich WW3, Zombies, etc.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Infin1ty (29. August 2012)

*AW: Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*

Ich weiß den englischen Titel nicht, aber ich habe
letztens "Der Übergang" gelesen und das Buch hat micht gefesselt.
Das Buch ist aus dem amerikanischen übersetzt, musst nur mal suchen.

(Kann es sein dass ich dich in meiner LoL Freundesliste habe )


----------



## inzpekta (29. August 2012)

*AW: Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich weiß den englischen Titel nicht, aber ich habe
> letztens "Der Übergang" gelesen und das Buch hat micht gefesselt.
> Das Buch ist aus dem amerikanischen übersetzt, musst nur mal suchen.
> 
> (Kann es sein dass ich dich in meiner LoL Freundesliste habe )



Englisch: The Passage

Äußerst empfehlenswertes Buch. Passt auch sehr gut auf deine Anforderungen.
Der Anfang einer Trilogie mit besten Chancen verfilmt zu werden.
Meiner Meinung nach bietet allein der erste Band schon Stoff für 3 Filme!

Teil 2 "The Twelve" wird hoffentlich Anfang 2013 auf deutsch erscheinen.
In Englisch sollte es im Oktober raus kommen.

http://www.amazon.de/Der-Übergang-Roman-Justin-Cronin/dp/3442311705
The Passage by Justin Cronin


----------



## NexGen (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*

Abend'

Wie wäre es mit Metro 2033 ? 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## nulchking (1. September 2012)

*AW: Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*

Schon gelesen ^^
Genauso Metro 2034

Hiermal was ich bis jetzt eingekauft habe:

The Passage: A Novel
Choices of One: Star Wars
World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War
The Twelve (Book Two of The Passage Trilogy): A Novel
Darth Plagueis: Star Wars

Waren knapp 40€, mal schauen vielleicht hat hier ja jemand noch ein paar interessante Tipps


----------



## AchtBit (30. September 2012)

*AW: Bücherempfehlungen gesucht*

wenn de mal was einzigartiges lesen willst dann besorg dir 'Der Minus Mann'  (Auto Biographie eines Knasties) http://www.amazon.de/Der-Minus-Mann-Roman-Bericht-Heinz-Sobota/dp/3453011112

Ist nicht englisch sondern deutsch und der Dialog wurde im wiener Dialekt verfasst. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig zu lesen. Der Dialog ist durch sehr langsames u sorgfältiges Lesen, zumindest für mich als Franke, verständlich interpretierbar. Die Mühe lohnt sich aber. Ich habs vor 25 Jahren gelesen und es ist noch immer ausdrücklich, weil unvergleichbar, in meinem Bücher Gedächtnis vorhanden.


----------

